
Kairos Face Recognition way better than Amazon and Microsoft, cheaper too - gajju3588
https://dataturks.com/blog/face-verification-api-comparison.php?src=yc
======
mohi13
Really surprising that these new startups like Kairos are doing as good a job
as the big guys like Msft/AWS.

Whatever happened to the theory behind data network effects, why do the big
tech companies are not having an unfair advantage w.r.t ML APIs?

~~~
gajju3588
Hypothesis Disclaimer: Most of the customer of these APIs would be
corporations who need a little bit of hand-holding, So they might be looking
for dedicated customer support. Kairos would be able to give big corps a run
in that manner. If they get more customers, then more data, better results.

~~~
mohi13
still doesn't answer how is Kairos (or others like it) are even building ML
APIs which to ppl like me seems to be an exclusive domain for the big 4
(wondering can I practically compete with the big4 on data-based services,
when there is no notion of stickiness etc).

